# PubMed- I'm 70 years old, and my doctor says I have irritable bowel syndrome. Doesn't that affect only younger people.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*I'm 70 years old, and my doctor says I have irritable bowel syndrome. Doesn't that affect only younger people.*

Johns Hopkins Med Lett Health After 50. 2012 Apr;24(2):7

Authors:

PMID: 22550728 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

